# Saskatchewan



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone hunted SK for spring snows. Cannot leave til a week from saturday and warm weather posted through next week as well may be worthwhile heading further north. Saskatoon having 40's and 50's for the next 10 days. And how does one deal with the "ross geese cannot be harvested during the spring season"


----------



## Manitobawoj (Mar 24, 2006)

Season opens April 1st. You have to have a plugged gun, no ross, and a limit of 20. One dead ross could land you with a one year automatic suspension of your license. Shoot blues and be safe if you're not a gambling man!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow those new rules for SK are gay. Who and why makes those rules? Im glad I live in ND  :sniper:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

EllendaleND said:


> Wow those new rules for SK are gay. Who and why makes those rules? Im glad I live in ND  :sniper:


Those are not new rules, they have been in place since the start of the spring hunt which I believe was in 1999.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

brobones said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> > Wow those new rules for SK are gay. Who and why makes those rules? Im glad I live in ND  :sniper:
> ...


Seems kinda odd, go south to ND and shoot all you want and then not be able to shoot them once yhey cross the border, I wonder what there reason is, I'm not a snow goose hunter, so just wondering......


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats the reasoning for not being allowed to shoot Ross geese? Just curious.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> Whats the reasoning for not being allowed to shoot Ross geese? Just curious.


When the application was made to the courts for the spring season it was opposed by a group Animal Aliance of Canada. In the original application the CWS had written snow geese (both color phases) since the CWS (Canadian wildlife services) did not include Ross goose the AA of Canada argued that the Ross goose species could not be hunted in the spring. The judge agreed with them and there you have it.

There is a another discussion among some biologists in Canada that suggest that the Ross geese do not do as much harm to the tundra because of there forging habits also.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Kind of weird that is hasn't been changed since then, since it seems like it was just a mistake they made leaving the Ross goose out.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Federal warden told me its not worth the money to go through the process of having it changed. I would guess it would be millions with the lawsuits that would be filed by the tree huggers.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Snowgooser said:


> Federal warden told me its not worth the money to go through the process of having it changed. I would guess it would be millions with the lawsuits that would be filed by the tree huggers.


It is not only the cost but also the possibility of losing the spring hunt all together here in Canada. Once the it is in the courts to get it changed to white geese it can be challenged again.

IMO the conservation hunt has not done what the biologist expected and that is to lower the over all population of the snows. It would be tough to argue in court that it has been successful in lowering the overall population. In court anything can happen, and the CWS is not willing to lose what they have gained so far and that is the spring hunt.
Bro


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The antis are so stupid, you can have ethical(for the most part) hunting to try and keep the population in check and hunters use the meat, or you could poison birds and smash nests. Which makes more sense? Hunting them is revenue for the government vs. a cost for the government for the other options, and actually harvesting the birds and using their meat vs letting them rot.


----------

